# worried



## Emms80 (Feb 22, 2012)

I dint know if this is the right place to post this but wanted to know if anyone has experienced anything similar?

I have been having really sharp pains on my left side for 3 weeks now (kinda where my hip bone is) it started around 5 days after ovulation and hasn't gone away since. Doc first thought it was a water infection and so gave me a course of antibiotics which Ive taken but hasn't made any difference. I then had A/F which i thought then explained the pains but even after it the pain has continued and Ive had some spotting. Went back to docs and they then said take pain killers and will refer me for a scan to see if its a cyst on my ovary but appointment will take 3 weeks to come through! Pain is constantly there and even with pain killers i can feel it  

Bit worried as Ive never had pains like this before and as we are ttc anything different down there concerns me.


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry hen, I cant answer your question but wanted to send you a   while you are worrying.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

sadly a scan is the best way to see whats happening, i know its easier said than done, but try not to worry - could be as simple as a small polyp or cyst - a scan should give you a firm diagnosis - wishing you all the best - and big hugs x


----------



## Emms80 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for your replies xx

Im waiting for a scan appointment to come through now. Ive still got a really sharp pain, taking painkillers but its still hurting and making me feel sick   off work with it coz its so uncomfortable. Family and friends are saying to go up to the hospital to be seen but i feel like id just be told the same and waist their time


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

How are you feeling today?  You will not be wasting their time if you are scared and in pain sweetie.


----------



## Emms80 (Feb 22, 2012)

Ive still got pain   been back to the docs and shes spoken to the hospital to get me a scan quicker so just waiting for them to get in touch


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

OH bless you, even your little avatar has a slightly worried look.  Hope your appointment comes very soon, and if you cannot manage your pain, please go back to the doc and get stronger pain relief to see you through.


----------



## Emms80 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you mandimoo xx 

I have another question that you lovely ladies here might help me with...

I had my first set of bloods back yesterday, i had them done on day 25 (my cycles a bit longer) and ive been told that the level is 19 (think they mean level of progesterone?) She said that they look for anything over 20 to show OV so that result plus the fact that my predictor kit said I was ovulating means that I must have and so she is happy with that. 

However I came home and looked it all up and a lot of what i read said a level over 30 confirms OV so


----------

